# Compatibility:gcc version vs freeBSD version?



## vaclinux (Jan 19, 2009)

Haloha,
Hie guys,any idea on compatibility of gcc to freeBSD version,
May be the list of compatibility of gcc version might be better? 
Why i need to have this information?Because i want to install specific gcc compiler  2.9.5(this's the problem) on FreeBSD box.
I hope i can avoid downgrading option, 
Thanks for the attention.


----------



## Oko (Jan 19, 2009)

vaclinux said:
			
		

> Haloha,
> Hie guys,any idea on compatibility of gcc to freeBSD version,
> May be the list of compatibility of gcc version might be better?
> Why i need to have this information?Because i want to install specific gcc compiler  2.9.5(this's the problem) on FreeBSD box.
> ...


I do not know if this is much of help but OpenBSD comes with
gcc compiler 2.9.5 and one newer version >3.3. The reason is that OpenBSD is very portable and since gcc was dropping architectures it is necessary to have 2.9.5 to be able to compile the code on some architectures on which newer versions of gcc do not work anymore.

I would assume that you could install multiple versions of gcc on FreeBSD as well.


----------



## vaclinux (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the quick reply.
Firstly i need to correct my *BIG* mistake,


> gcc compiler *2.9.5*(this's the problem)


to be


> gcc compiler 2.95.4(this's the problem)


,
You are saying that 


> I would assume that you could install multiple versions of gcc on FreeBSD as well.


Installation multiple version of gcc?Yes,i think so,possible.But now, how about any gcc version, for example gcc 2.95.4 on recent FreeBSD(7.0,maybe)?. 
porting installation i dont find any chance on it,
any advice on that,btw i am newbie on freeBSD,
Thanks again.


----------



## Djn (Jan 19, 2009)

Gcc 2.95._3_ is in ports (lang/gcc295), but if you really need 2.95.4 I'm sure you can compile it by hand - or change the port to do it for you, which shouldn't be very hard.


----------



## vaclinux (Jan 19, 2009)

okay, i will do it in FreeBSD 7.0 -RELEASE verion,
Thanks


----------

